# Prototype rods testing trip to Panama



## ksong

I am leaving for Pamana to test some prototype rods tomorrow.

New carbon rods amazed me. No one could break the 250g jigging rod even they tried hard.







With right action with light weight and super strength, These rods will be very popular among jiggers around the world.

Popping rods are pretty good as of condition, but I feel it need a little more refinement.

Yamaga rods from Japan are also amazing. 7'5" Bluesniper 75/4 weighs only 9 1/4 oz. 

The prototype 8'2" Yamaga Tuna 82 is only 14 oz thought it is rated to upto PE10. I have no doout Yamaga jigging/popping rods will be hot sale items in the US as well as around the world soon. I am really excited to introduce fabulous jigging/popping rods to other fishermen.

*1. 5'2" Cape Cod Special 450g by Black Hole 
2. 5'4" Cape Cod Special 450g by Black Hole 
3. 5' Cape Cod Special 350g by Black Hole 
4. 5' Cape Cod Special 250g by Black Hole 
5. 5' Cape Cod Special 350g spinning by Black Hole 
6. 8'6" Cape Cod Special popping rod by Black Hole 
7. 8' Cape Cod Special popping rod by Black Hole 
8. 7'6" Cape Cod Special popping rod by Black Hole 
9. 8'2" Tuna 82 proto-model rated to PE10 by Yamaga 
10. 8' Bluesniper 80/5 rated to PE5 by Yamaga (not prototype) 
11. 7'5" Bluesniper 75/4 rated to PE4 by Yamaga(not prototype)*


----------



## snapperlicious

Sounds like fun! whats rating PE?


----------



## ksong

snapperlicious said:


> Sounds like fun! whats rating PE?


 Lure weight gram is usually related to line rating.
The rule of thumb is 450 gram rod is for PE6 - 8, 350 gram rod for PE5 - 6 and 250g rod for PE4 - 5


----------



## JFLORES

Kil,

Good luck on your testing trip...Cant wait to hear your review on the rods.

Hope you catch a huge Yellowfin:wink:


----------



## ksong

After staying in Panama one night, we went to Portobella, south of Colon in Carrebean side as we had time before flying to David.
It was very strange feeling that we could see Carrebean water after we saw Pacific one hour ago. 
Portobella has long history after Columbus visited there. It was a major port to ship gold and silver to Europe. The city was also victim of Capttain Henry Morgan's notorious adventures in 1668.

























famous black Christ and the church


----------



## ksong

had a lunch with octopus and rice cooked with coconut. The whole restaurant was decorated with fishing related items.
















Carrebean water
















In the afternoon we visited old town of Panama City before heading for the airport.


----------



## ksong

*Dec. 26*
John's brother Reggie and myself fished with Capt Macho today. 
We went to Hannibal Bank first and it was very promising with lots of birds and baits in cobalt bluewater. It was easy to make baits. I asked to use two Black Hole jigging rods with Accurate B230 and Marfix W6 reel for trolling to test them. Both are filled with over 450 yards of 80 lbs braided lines.
We had a few run-off, but they didn't take trolled bonito. 
Reggie used Yamaga 82 prototype rod and I used Yamaga Blue Sniper 80/5. Both are very light, but we didn't have any chance to fight fish with them.
Finally a nice sailfish took trolled bonito. I asked Reggie to fight the fish as i wanted to observe the action of the 450g Black Hole rod. 
It looks the rod has enough backbone and it bends nicely. But I feel the sailfish is not strong enough to appreciate the power and action of the rod. 
The Marfix reel used has very smooth drag and Reggie looked comfortabel to fight with it. However, I am wondering why they make such a big jigging reel which is similar to B2 30 in size. 
John and Reggie setting up reels for 4 boats when we arrived at the lodge at night on Dec. 25.
















Reggie fighting a nice salifish with prototype 450g Black Hole rod and Marfix W6 reel.


----------



## ksong

Reggie casting with prototype Yamaga 82tuna. Two - three fishermen cast comfortably with high rail on the bow.








We decided to go for snowy grouper on jigs in the afternoon. Macho went to deeper water over 600 ft where he seldom goes with normal customers.
Snowy groupers were there in big number and the sizes were impressive !!
We made only two drift not to kill too many groupers as they can not survive once they float on the surface. You can see the excitement from Reggie when he landed his biggest snowy grouper ever on his first drop.








Reggie and Macho's son fighting nice snowy grouper on jigs.
They both used prototype 450g Black Hole rods.
Reggie with his biggest snowy grouper ever.








Mocho's son's nice snowy grouper.








Even Macho joined the action with a jig. He used 350g Black Hole rod with JM PE5 reel.
































No fishing today. I am going up to Boquete with my wife and serious fishing start from tomorrow whe Courtland join the trip. He is arriving today from NC.
French fishermen will arrive this afternoon.


----------



## ksong

I have wanted to visit Boquete ever since I heard about Boquete. Even Panama has trophical weather, the air temperature of Boquete is 70 - 75 degree year round and is regarded as one of top destinations in the world for retirement places. 
Thanksfullly, John arranged a car and a guide for my wife and myself.
Boquete is only 30 mintues drive from David, but I could feel the air temperature dropped considerably while driving up to Boquete.
When we arrived at Boquete entrance, we could see the whole town of Boquete below in the valley surrounded mountains which are dotted with nice houses. I could feel cool, peasant, fresh air. The down town itself is pretty small and are not fancy at all. 








































coffee shop in the town. Boquete coffee is very famous.


----------



## ksong

We drove up to mountaions and visited a private house which has nice garden.








































































You can see many coffee plantations while driving mountains.


----------



## ksong

The town of Boquete is a nice place to visit in hot weather. I heard Volcan town close to Boquete is nicer, but I didn't have enough time to visit Volcan.


----------



## ksong

Courtland joinded fishing from Dec 28 for three days.
We went to Hannival Bank on Dec 28 and we searched for snowy grouper spots after trolling a few hours. While we were jigging for snowy grouper in deep, we heard one boat hooked up a marlin on Hannibal Bank. 
We had two sailfish and two dolphin and lots of snowy grouper.
On Dec 29, we went to Montousa. As it was pretty quiet, we went to Hannival Bank later, but we couldn't locate tuna or marlin. Back to jigging for snowy grouper. 
On Dec 30, we decided to fish around Ladrones Islands for inshore jigging and popping. Not surprisingly, we got a report on the water that they landed 10 tuna on Hannival Bank nad one boat landed a marlin on Montousa.  
But it gave us to test prototype jigging and popping rods. 
Though we didn't catch any tuna or marlin on the trip, it was very enjoyable tirp and I found new fishign buddy, Courtland. 
Thansk John for accomodating this trip and paying full attention to the details. If I don't go GT fishing in April/May, I definitely go back to Panama Sportfishing Lodge for tuna jigging/popping.


----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong




----------



## ksong

The boat has nice higher bow rail as well as casting platform on the transom.


----------



## ksong

Reggie found another purpose of the platform. 
























French couple jigging on Sergio's boat. I can tell they both are very experienced jig fishermen by watching them jigging.


----------



## ksong

I brought 4 Black Hole jigging rods (450g 5'2"and 5'4", 350g and 250g), one 350g Black Hole spinning rod and 3 Black Hole popping rods (7'6", 8' and 8'6") as well as Yamaga Tuna82, Blue Sniper 75/4 and 80/5.
*
Black Hole Jigging rods *
I am pretty satisfied with the performance and action of the rods.
We used 450g and 350g rods for trolling with live bonito and jigging for snowy grouper in 600ft. We didn't catch any marlin, but we fought three sailfish in 100 lbs range and many groupers upto 30 lbs with the rods. 
The rods showed plenty of backbone for them with nice parabolic bent.
Courtland used 350g spinning rod for deep drops and said he it is a little flexible to dedect bottom with jigs, but I didn't have any problem with 350g conventional rod. I think it is because of difference between conventional rod and spinning rod. 
I think the rating of rods are proper. I feel like to land any fish with 450g rod and 250g rod gives very flexible movement for light jigs. 
Some suggesgted that the 250g rod imight be too flexible like Ugly Stik after they saw the picture which showed I bent 250g rod with my hand. 
But the 250g rod has enough backbone as it is supposed to be as 250g rod. 
The minor problem was the reel seats of three rods were moving after fought a few fish. I talked with them this morning and they assured me there will be no reel seat problem when they make productions of the reels as they sent the prototype rods in a hurry. I told them they need to strengthen it as blank under the reel seat can be bent. Good thing is the compony reacts very quickly and is willing to upgrade the rods to make one of the best jigging rods available. 
The weight of the jigging rods are not bad in 12 - 13 1/2 oz range, but I feel the weight of the rod can be reduced to 10 - 11 oz by replacing triigger reel seats to normal reel seats and eliminating other parts. The 350g spinning rods weigh about 11 1/4 oz and it looks possible to reduce some weight on the rod too. 
*Black Hole popping rods*
I brought 7'6", 8' and 8'6" prototype rods.
The are not heavy at all, but they looked heavy compared to Yamaga rods.
I could cast pretty far with the rods, but I felt they are not the same league of Yamaga. I know the rods are super strong, but it seems balancing is not right. Instead of testing the rods they send to me, I decided to visit their factory to help to develope popping rods when I have time. They say they can make blanks according to my specs in a day.  
*Yamaga popping rods*
While Reggie used Yamaga 8'2"Tuna82, I tested 8' Blue Sniper 80/5.
Reggie loved the Tuna82. Even they sent the prototype rod for me to test, I don't think I can add anything to the rod. 
The most impressiong with the rods are light weight.
Blue Sniper 76/4 weighs 9.5 oz while 80/5 weighs 12 oz.
It was a pure joy to use so light 80/5 rod which is also capable to cast 3 - 4 oz lure pretty far.
I have no doubt the Yamaga popping rods will be very popular as the quality of the rods is pretty similar to Ripple Fisher rods, but much cheaper than Ripple Fisher's.


----------



## JFLORES

Kil,

Great post and info about the rods...Thanks.

Any YFT on the trip?


----------



## snapperlicious

Wow looked like a fun trip! great pics also!


----------

